# Identify this Sound?



## NancyNGA (Jan 24, 2016)

This is the theme song from a TV show. Can anyone name the show?

Click Here


----------



## Cookie (Jan 24, 2016)

I think its called The Naked City, then maybe its Dragnet, I get them two mixed up sometimes.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 24, 2016)

It's "Dragnet".


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes, Dragnet, AC!  ( Just the facts, ma'am.)

How about this one?

Click Here


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 24, 2016)

Fantasy Island


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 24, 2016)

AC you got it.   Did you have to listen all the way to "The plane, the plane?"


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 24, 2016)

AC, you are so honest! 

Another show...?

Click Here


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 25, 2016)

Don't know that one.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 25, 2016)

Little Rascals-or Our Gang


----------



## Pappy (Jan 25, 2016)

A real oldie. I have heard it a hundred times but, hummmm. George Burns and Gracie Allen show? I really don't think so. It was a weekly tv show.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 25, 2016)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Little Rascals-or Our Gang


Yes, Mrs. R.   You got it!


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 25, 2016)

I loved the little rascal's theme song


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 25, 2016)

applecruncher said:


> Don't know that one.


It was no doubt "before your time," AC.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 25, 2016)

How about an easier one.   Another TV show...

Click Here


----------



## Pappy (Jan 25, 2016)

The Rockford Files?


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 25, 2016)

Bob Newhart Show? (the one where's he's a psychologist, not the one where's he's an innkeeper)


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 25, 2016)

applecruncher said:


> Bob Newhart Show? (the one where's he's a psychologist, not the one where's he's an innkeeper)



That's correct, AC!

How about this one?   Anyone?

Click Here


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 25, 2016)

Hogan's Heroes? (I didn't watch it but my stepdad did, so I recall the theme song.)


----------

